# port ferrysmuth to caen



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

happy new year to all

we are looking at the ferry to caen early feb and wandered what the best time to sail.

is it easy to find a place to stop near cean if we get the afternoon ferry from portsmouth as it arrives at 9-30 in the evening ideally at the port
then we can make a start in daylight south.

this would be our first night in the motorhome


barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> powerplus said:- this would be our first night in the motorhome
> barry


Your question is easily answered - you will get loads.

But first let me throw a New Year's spanner in your works. :wink:

If you mean it literally that this will be your first night in the motorhome, I think that is *very *unwise. You will be extremely lucky if you don't forget something, or find that you don't know how something works. (_One couple forgot their duvets a while ago, and check on here for the number of people asking "How do I . . . ?!!_ 8O )

I would strongly advise you to spend a couple of nights in it, even (_and perhaps preferably_) on the front drive. That's the only sure(ish) way of working through a complete sequence of "living" activities - and even then you may well overlook something simple.

If I've misunderstood, please ignore this - but it may be useful for someone else just starting out.

You will love the holiday - whatever you forget to pack!! :lol:

Dave

P.S. Tell us if you feel comfortable wild camping or staying on aires. That's vital if you want a comprehensive answer to your question.

You can no longer stay on the Port car park I think. It was ideal, but has been abused (_no surprise there then!!_ :roll: ) so the Port Authorities have stopped it. There is an aire just up the road but it's a bit naff, or roadside areas a few hundred yards from the Port.

P.P.S. Great title. Is there a drop left for me? :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

thanks for the reply

regarding the title that is just me a head thing 

have had the motorhome for a couple of months now and have been doing lots of small alterations (early retired engineer thing )
would like to get the 2-30pm ferry as then no rush to get to portsmouth
as long as we can find a safe place for the night once we are in caen

we are going to the algarve to stay on a campsite that our friends stay all winter on so just need to get there safe

they started motorhoming about 25 years ago and have learnt all the tricks as pretty well full time for the last 15 years

barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not Caen Barry, it's Ouistreham.

I'll have a quick look and see what I can find.

This is the aire 49.287568, -0.250440 It gets taken over by long-stay undesirables in summer, but will probably be OK when you want to go.

If you go further along that road (Boulevard Maritime) there is a long, continuous parking area where motorhomes often overnight. It's unofficial, but you are very unlikely to be chased off.

There are lots of alternatives close by - see the map below.

Dave

.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's a rather run down municipal about 500m down the road from the ferry port entrance at Ouisterham called Camping les Pommiers. I've not got the relevant books here to check if it is open all year but one of its features used to be that they stayed open all hours for late arrivals or early departures.

G


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We use this ferry often get off ferry turn left then back on yourself run alongside the ferry / dock for about 500 metres and the Aire is right there is great for overnight and a little stroll into a lovely little town with shops and a cafés .
It is not Caen but Oustream.
Margaret.
Ps the entrance marked by motorhome sigh appears tight but huge vans go on.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Aire.*

Hi,

Concur with above. The aire takes about 50 vans and is 10 euro a night.
They have upgraded it a bit last year with new Tarmac. It was done for the d day celebrations in June . Very safe, as said,
We are off on Sunday on the same ferry so will be using the aire just as you propose.

Just a thought! Think about going through Rennes and then Nantes.
It's only 25 miles further but it is all free motorway, rather than going down through Le Mans. We worked out the we can get to Bordeaux without paying tolls on reasonably quick dual carriageways and saves about 75 quid. It's then 18 euro to the border at Irun.

Have a good trip........... Ned


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You will have better luck in the shore front car park than we do in August. In August the car park is chock a block with the fair! The ferry car park is definitely a no go area now - we tried it and had to go "out the in" when we realised our mistake  The only problem we had on previous visits in the spring was to find a parking place not occupied by a MH!

Last year (August) we did the overnight in the Carrefour(?) car park just on the out skirts of Ouistream. Bit bright with the security lights, but it felt very safe and this is from us who don't like aires. Next time we will be doing the supermarket carpark overnight again.

Don't rely on any of the food places being open when the ferry docks. France goes to bed early 8) 

Enjoy your trip but please make sure you spend a couple of night in the MH before you go abroad. Not all necessities for comfortable living are obvious.

Sue


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Portferrysmuth to Caen*

I forgive you Barry for referring to the ferry crossing as Portsmouth to Caen. After all that's exactly how Brittany Ferries advertise it. Understandable really when Ouistreham serves as the port for the third largest city in Normandy and is so near-by.

Back on topic though, if it's just a quiet rural aire you are wanting to get a good nights sleep before the journey ahead, you could do a lot worse than Cabourg. It's free, open all year and has water. Officially spaces for six, a few more would fit though, should be no problem to get a space this time of year. N49,28225 W0,11994.


----------



## Denis (May 1, 2005)

I believe this site is open until 11pm in the summer. We stayed here last year and people arrived late from the ferry. Typical French site great for a one night stop! Less than 5 mins from the port.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-municipal-les-pommiers-campsite.html


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can overnight at the port. Alternatively if you leave the port and turn right there is an Aire about 200 yds down the road on your right. It's always busy in the summer but this time of year will be fine.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Mike48 said:- You can overnight at the port.


Not any longer on the way out Mike.

Pity as it was ideal, but as so often happens it was abused by a few selfish sods, so the Port Authorities have stopped it.

I think you can still overnight *inside *the check-in if you have an early morning return sailing. It means the van will be "trapped", but pedestrian access is not a problem.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> > Mike48 said:- You can overnight at the port.
> 
> 
> Not any longer on the way out Mike.
> ...


What about the car parks immediately outside the port? I have stayed on the one immediately outside the port gates.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you mean the one just in front of the check-in building and cafe?

That's the one we used to use, and which is now interdit!

There are a couple of gravelled roadside areas, and car parks a few hundred yards into town, but we have never used them. Would probably do so in future though, as lots of others did.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Do you mean the one just in front of the check-in building and cafe?
> 
> That's the one we used to use, and which is now interdit!
> 
> ...


That's the one. Used it about 2 years ago. As I arrived in the dark perhaps I missed the "Interdit" signs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the one. Used it about 2 years ago. As I arrived in the dark perhaps I missed the "Interdit" signs.
> ...


----------

